# Hello newbie here



## antscap (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys my name is Anthony and just purchased a Gaggia Classic. This will be the first machine i ever personally owned. I have very limited experience, but as iam reading the forums....it looks like i found the right place to learn. Should receive my unit in a couple of days.

thanx

anthony


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Anthony,

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with your new machine.

Buzz


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Hiya Anthony,

I am a newbie on here too. I hope you enjoy your coffee making as much as I do. You will love the Classic.

Mickey


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome!

im a n00b too and I got a lesser machine the Cubika Plus!

enjoy your classic I heard a lot of good things about it.


----------

